# Steve Jobs' daughter has a memoir out soon



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Called Small Fry. Due out Sept. 4th. Here:


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Today only, 07/13/19, this book is only $1.99.


----------

